# Help please...TSH was -.01 six weeks later 59?



## midwestmommie (Jul 24, 2008)

I have an appt. tommorrow, but am having anxiety attacks worried about the results my nurse called with this morning. 
I'm 38yrs. old.....
My TSH was at 11 a year ago & my OBGYN put me on Levox (Synthroid) .050mg one per day. After no weight loss (I gained 40lbs. in 2 yrs.) & both of my feet hurting daily for 6 mths. I was referred to an ENDO & lab work showed a TSH of -.01....T4 at 1.81.... !! He dropped me down to .025 Levox and now 6 wks later my TSH is showing 59....T4 at 0.64.............What could be going on? He also did lab for an antibody, but the results were not back today. 
I feel okay, feet still hurt in the morning, weight standing still.....memory & libido terrible 
Any ideas would be greatly appreciated-


----------



## midwestmommie (Jul 24, 2008)

Ooops, let me clear up what my original post was suppose to say......
I started on 50 mcg, then was dropped to 25 mcg............sorry if I confused anyone......
Anyway, due my TSH being 59.75 now, he has increased me to 100 mcg..........I've also gained another 2 lbs I go back in 6 wks to have it check again, as he was clueless as to why it jumped so high! 
Is it possible the increase will help with my weight? I notice a lot of people deal with the weight gain being hypo, but surely there is something out there to help us!!!



midwestmommie said:


> I have an appt. tommorrow, but am having anxiety attacks worried about the results my nurse called with this morning.
> I'm 38yrs. old.....
> My TSH was at 11 a year ago & my OBGYN put me on Levox (Synthroid) .050mg one per day. After no weight loss (I gained 40lbs. in 2 yrs.) & both of my feet hurting daily for 6 mths. I was referred to an ENDO & lab work showed a TSH of -.01....T4 at 1.81.... !! He dropped me down to .025 Levox and now 6 wks later my TSH is showing 59....T4 at 0.64.............What could be going on? He also did lab for an antibody, but the results were not back today.
> I feel okay, feet still hurt in the morning, weight standing still.....memory & libido terrible
> Any ideas would be greatly appreciated-


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Perhaps going to an Endo. might help clear up some of your questions. There could be many reasons why levels change to either directions. Lab error could be one. My doctor and I never change med. doses until after a second test 6 to 10 weeks from the first test to see if they repeat the levels or thereabouts. Your levels had a wide span, which makes me think something was wrong with the tests, but I am not a doctor and its just a guess.

Once your levels are correct for you, your symptoms or issues should eventually subside.

Weight is a problems for most of the world population. With added thyroid to the mix might make it a little more difficult for some, in which they might have to work at it a little harder than normal. Although I know a lot of hypos that do not have weight issues above their normal genetics. In fact one hypo women I know looks anorexia she is so thin. There is no magic or miracles other than correct diet and exercise that fits our personal genetics and it may need to be a life time change.

Good Luck!


----------



## midwestmommie (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm seeing an Endo now. I questioned the same thing, but he doesn't think it was a mishap in the lab and just increased me to 100mcg to drop it. I'm just hoping it doesn't drop it too much to where I'm in the -neg- again.....going from 25mcg to 100mcg! My antibody results still haven't come in & my Dr. is on vacation this week.


----------

